# Does anyone sell on Ebay?



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Haven't heard anyone metion it, and was just curious?


----------



## fatdoug (May 15, 2005)

I sale solely on Ebay right now.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Selling on eBay is something that is on my list of things to do.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds like it generates a fair bit a traffic but eBay gets angry and removes auctions if they link back to your site selling the same products. It was discussed some before, search back in the forums here.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Ive been selling t-shirts on Ebay for over a year now, with alot of success. I have a link on my ebay auction to my website, and nobody from ebay has ever stopped me. 

I think what it comes down to is if you are making ebay alot of money, they won't stop you. Otherwise, they try and set a precedent with companies just starting out.


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

jdr8271 said:


> Ive been selling t-shirts on Ebay for over a year now, with alot of success. I have a link on my ebay auction to my website, and nobody from ebay has ever stopped me.
> 
> I think what it comes down to is if you are making ebay alot of money, they won't stop you. Otherwise, they try and set a precedent with companies just starting out.


This is not completely true. I had been selling t-shirts on eBay pretty consistently and then all of a sudden they stopped all of my auctions because I had a link stating that I had similar merchandise for sale at my store. So I fixed that issue and reposted. The auctions were up for several days and again they were taken down, this time because I was offering an option of sizes. Let me add that there were bids in on every auction that they stopped. The way I see it, a huge disservice to the bidder. eBay is petty and if they think for a second that they are being cut out of earning a nickle they will pitch a little hissy fit and stop your auction. I recently reposted a few auctions so we'll see how it goes. It seems as though it's ok to have a link to your site on your auction, but it's not ok advertise that you have similar merchandise for sale on your site.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Why don't you just read the seller rules? It's all in there.


----------



## bry-2000 (Jun 17, 2005)

I also sell exclusively on eBay currently.


Bry-2000


----------



## ad-solutions (Aug 13, 2005)

For those with thriving Ebay businesses, how did you start? One or two auctions each week? Ten or more postings each week? T-shirts only, or other items too?

Does anyone use Yahoo or Overstock to sell? If so, have you had good luck with them?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

I started on ebay with one shirt...then two. At that point a had the shirts screen printed. Then I bought a heat press setup, so now I list about 30 shirts a week. Dont bother with overstock, and yahoo. People don't generally shop for tees at those sites.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Do you get stuck with a lot of unsold item listing fees? I tried a few of my tees on ebay but they didn't sell and I got stuck paying them. Any tips?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

People on ebay are looking for a bargain. I sell my shirts on ebay for 9.99, and alot of people sell for less than that. My guess is that your price was too high.


----------



## TeeIdeas (May 17, 2005)

Hi,

Even I sell on ebay but no single T-Shirts only in bulk . It drives lot of customers to our web site too. 
It has been very succesful for us .

Thanks
Jitu


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

I sell on eBay too. I have a Store - so more fees, but I list all my sizes (you can't have a size option in a listing if it is not custom made for the buyer). And I sell at a higher price - $15.99 per T. I don't think the higher price puts people off - if you have a unique product, people will buy. It definitely brings me traffic. 
And yes, there is a lot of unsold item fees, but I sell enough that it all works out. Doesn't make me a heck of a lot of money yet, but hey, you have to begin somewhere. 
I don't have my own website yet (it just redirects to eBay) but that is on the list of things to do... 
Michelle


----------



## blairrev2003 (Jul 8, 2005)

How much are listing fees for a shirt?


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

blairrev2003 said:


> How much are listing fees for a shirt?


When I list shirts on eBay I start the bidding at $9.99 (.30 fee) and I also include a buy it now of $15.99 (.40 fee). So it runs me .70 to list and then eBay gets their percentage when it sells. All totaled it costs me about $1.10 to list a shirt. Then paypal takes their part. It's almost not worth the hassel to list on eBay any longer.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

For me listing price is .70 too, but instead of using buy it now, I add gallery.


----------



## SmashmouthShirts (Dec 16, 2005)

blairrev2003 said:


> How much are listing fees for a shirt?


I sell mine with the "buy it now" option only. Sale price of $9.99 with a galary photo is $0.75 per item I put up. Don't forget that there's a "final value fee", which is a cut of the final sale price, along with any paypal fees. If you don't sell an item put up for auction, then it costs me just the $0.75 insertion fee.

-Rich


----------



## aokusman (Jul 22, 2005)

I sell on ebay for 15.99 + 4.25 shipping. Average profit after ebay and paypal fees is 9 dollars.


----------



## camisaduro (Dec 12, 2005)

I sell my tees the lowest 13.99 to 35.00 and up. I'm making a killin I'm into the urban stuff Tall tees, arabs whatever you call them I can make them.


----------

